# BB or Nature's Variety?



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a 20 month old male Boxer that shows in Conformation. He looks beautiful in thhe ring, but is missign that luster and shine to his coat. Also, he scratches himself until he bleeds sometimes. He's on BB Large Breed Adult Chicken now and we are hopefully switching to raw in the spring and am looking for an in between food. I've gone down to two different brands for food, BB Wilderness and NV Instinct. 

I'm thinking either BB Wilderness Salmon Recipe

Deboned Salmon, Menhaden Fish Meal (natural source of Omega 3 Fatty Acids), Chicken Meal, Potato Starch, Peas, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Potatoes, Tomato Pomace (source of Lycopene), Natural Chicken Flavor, Flaxseed (source of Omega 3 and 6 Fatty Acids), Alfalfa Meal, Whole Carrots, Whole Sweet Potatoes, Blueberries, Cranberries, Barley Grass, Dried Parsley, Dried Kelp, Taurine, Yucca Shidigera Extract, L-Carnitine, L-Lysine, Turmeric, Oil of Rosemary, Beta Carotene, Vitamin A Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Niacin (Vitamin B3), d-Calcium Pantothenate (Vitamin B5), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Biotin (Vitamin B7), Folic Acid (Vitamin B9), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Calcium Ascorbate (source of Vitamin C), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Choline Chloride, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate, Salt, Caramel, Potassium Chloride, Dried Yeast (source of Saccharomyces cerevisiae), Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, Dried Bacillus subtilis fermentation product, Dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product.

or NV Instinct Duck & Turkey

Duck Meal, Turkey Meal, Salmon Meal, Tapioca, Canola Oil, Tomato Pomace, Pumpkinseeds, Herring Meal, Sun-Cured Alfalfa Meal, Montmorillonite Clay, Natural Flavor, Vitamins (Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Biotin, Niacin Supplement, Vitamin A Acetate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Carotene, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Potassium Chloride, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Sodium Selenite, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide), Sea Salt, Dried Kelp, Peas, Cranberries, Blueberries, Direct-Fed Microorganisms (Saccharomyces Cerevisiae Yeast Culture, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Extract, Dried Trichoderma Longibrachiatum Fermentation Extract, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Extract), Inulin, Mixed Tocopherols with Citric Acid (a natural preservative), Rosemary Extract, Freeze Dried Turkey, Freeze Dried Turkey Liver, Freeze Dried Turkey Heart, Freeze Dried Ground Turkey Bone.

I don't know if I could rotate because he has a sensitive stomach, so it would probably be one or the other. Also, I'm open to any other suggestions!

Thanks!
SaharaNight Boxers


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Personally, I dont like Blue Buffalo. I know 3 dogs who have gotten urinary crystals when they were on that food. I would definitly go for Nature's Variety. They have great canned food too, so you could mix a little bit of canned food with the kibble for each meal. Adding moisture to kibble diets helps digest the kibble easier. And since you say your dog has a sensitive stomach, that would work nicely for him.

The scratching until he makes himself bleed could possibly be due to allergies also.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I have fed both NV Instinct and BB Wilderness with no problems. I would get a small bag of each and see which works best for your dog.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Kat said:


> Personally, I dont like Blue Buffalo. I know 3 dogs who have gotten urinary crystals when they were on that food. I would definitly go for Nature's Variety. They have great canned food too, so you could mix a little bit of canned food with the kibble for each meal. Adding moisture to kibble diets helps digest the kibble easier. And since you say your dog has a sensitive stomach, that would work nicely for him.
> 
> The scratching until he makes himself bleed could possibly be due to allergies also.



We do know he has some allergies too, although we don't know to what...but it isn't food related. And I'll have to look that up. Was there any other health problems these dogs had? and what were their breeds?


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

kathylcsw said:


> I have fed both NV Instinct and BB Wilderness with no problems. I would get a small bag of each and see which works best for your dog.


Thank You! I just don't know which! He's been on BB since 8 weeks. I feel kinda attatched to it lol!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

No other health problems with the dogs who got urinary crystals. One was a golden retriever, one was a coton de tulear, and the other was a bernese mountain dog. All different owners, and different times.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok, thank you. I'll have to look in to that.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Not saying it will happen to your dog. Every dog is different, but I dont like the food since it happened to three dogs I know. Also, if you have been feeding the food since your pup was 8 weeks old, its also possible he developed an allergy to it. My pug used to be fine with kibble, then after she got vaccinated, she became allergic to any kibble diet I tried. I eventually had to switch to raw. Maybe if you switch the kibble, and the ingredients, the itching will go away.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I'd go with NV personally. Harleigh did really, really well on NV Instinct Turkey/Duck.... and she LOVED it (which isn't surprising, she is a Lab:biggrin. With that being said - I have no personal experience with BB.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

IMO...I would go with something that had NO chicken. 
I would try to get him away from pretty much EVERYTHING fed to him right now, ESPECIALLY chicken!:wink:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

NV instinct looks much better to me, the first three ingredients are meat meals - which means that the water content is removed from the animal source.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd like to see Instincts Typical Nutrient Analysis. The C/P levels are probably much higher, which in turn could mean more bony egg layers than meat fowl in the meals.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

DaViking said:


> I'd like to see Instincts Typical Nutrient Analysis. The C/P levels are probably much higher, which in turn could mean more bony egg layers than meat fowl in the meals.


Here is the C/P levels for Instinct Duck/Turkey: 
Calcium (min): 1.92%
Phosphorus (min): 1.27%


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> Here is the C/P levels for Instinct Duck/Turkey:
> Calcium (min): 1.92%
> Phosphorus (min): 1.27%


That is the Guaranteed Analysis and is already on the high side. They also have a so called TNA which many producers choose not to publish. The TNA describes what the formula is expected to achieve or actual lab tests. Obviously I don't know this for a fact here but in many cases these numbers are much higher in protein rich kibble. The levels speak to (among other things) the quality of meat meal used. Now, this is not necessarily a deal breaker but one of many things to consider, specially if you have a large breed dog.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

DaViking said:


> That is the Guaranteed Analysis and is already on the high side. They also have a so called TNA which many producers choose not to publish. The TNA describes what the formula is expected to achieve or actual lab tests. Obviously I don't know this for a fact here but in many cases these numbers are much higher in protein rich kibble. The levels speak to (among other things) the quality of meat meal used. Now, this is not necessarily a deal breaker but one of many things to consider, specially if you have a large breed dog.


I see that now. I idn;t even know what that was. I guess that could be a problem.....I'll have to consider it. Can't wait until I feed raw!


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

And thank you everyone! I'm really thinking now and learniing new things!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Nature's Variety rabbit formula has lower calcium and phosphorus levels. Calcium (min): 1.12% Phosphorus (min): 0.85%... I think thats the lowest of all their kibble diets.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

For some reason, I've never been too fond of Blue Buffalo. Can't exactly pinpoint it. Don't trust the company much. They did kill some dogs last year with their over-load of k3 (I believe). 

I like NV. I am feeding Fromm to my dog and very very happy with the food, the company, everything.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah from what I have heard, BB had two recalls in 2 years because of too much of something, I cant remember what though.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> For some reason, I've never been too fond of Blue Buffalo. Can't exactly pinpoint it. Don't trust the company much. They did kill some dogs last year with their over-load of k3 (I believe).
> 
> I like NV. I am feeding Fromm to my dog and very very happy with the food, the company, everything.


+1

Never trust a company that tell you on TV that corn gluten meal is the devil while their plants are stuffing the food full of cheap synthetic vitamin K3 from china.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

What about NV salmon? my parents dog did really well on it, but it is more expensive.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i would not go with nv...due to the fact that they put harmful ingredients such as CITRIC ACID into their foods I don't see the need for this ingredient....they can easily get by without it.
You should give caifornia natural GF herring a try until you transition to raw...prob make the transition easier too


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i would not go with nv...due to the fact that they put harmful ingredients such as CITRIC ACID into their foods I don't see the need for this ingredient....they can easily get by without it.
> You should give caifornia natural GF herring a try until you transition to raw...prob make the transition easier too


I've never heard of that...what brand is it?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> I've never heard of that...what brand is it?


the brand is california natural lol


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> the brand is california natural lol


wow, that food suggestion was read way wrong lol I completely skipped over California Naturals!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

has your dog had an allergy test?? give him a bath with a
medicated shampoo or a natural or organic shampoo. what
promotes a healthy coat? is he getting what promotes a healthy
coat? since your dog is scratching while eating BB why wait untill
spring to switch to raw??



SaharaNight Boxers said:


> I have a 20 month old male Boxer that shows in Conformation. He looks beautiful in thhe ring, but is missign that luster and shine to his coat. Also, he scratches himself until he bleeds sometimes. He's on BB Large Breed Adult Chicken now and we are hopefully switching to raw in the spring and am looking for an in between food. I've gone down to two different brands for food, BB Wilderness and NV Instinct.
> 
> I'm thinking either BB Wilderness Salmon Recipe
> 
> ...


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> has your dog had an allergy test?? give him a bath with a
> medicated shampoo or a natural or organic shampoo. what
> promotes a healthy coat? is he getting what promotes a healthy
> coat? since your dog is scratching while eating BB why wait untill
> spring to switch to raw??


Such a good question...Let's just say not everyone is for raw yet...


----------

